# Question regarding ch jeep's life span



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone new around the year that CH Jeep died. I have a female who has CH Jeep in her fourth generation. I am trying to get my time frames right. I know her mother was 7 years old when her litter was born and my female is 5 Years old. I know Jeep was born in August of 1976 but I didnt know when he died or when he was last at stud. The bitch on Tai's ped that he was stud to was Orr's Dolly Im a big freak when it comes to my dogs ped I like to know everything dates and all.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

According to the online ped database he died in fall of '89. Not sure if that's accurate but here's the ped... ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks I looked as his offspring and found long's werdo and long's abbe on there which are on her ped but it doesnt have their birthdays so I am stuck again


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

MADBood said:


> According to the online ped database he died in fall of '89. Not sure if that's accurate but here's the ped... ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)


I was told that from a reliable source. It should be true.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

My inbred Jeep Male is coming up on 7years he's still in great health. Hopefully he's around for another 7 years hehe.


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Would'nt Jeep be considered Colby/Boudreaux/Carver?. I never realized how much of the Colby blood Jeep had in him.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, you are correct in a sense. If you go behind Eli blood, a lot of that same blood is what produced Carvers dogs so they are more of a loose line breeding than a cross. The second part, no one truly knows the breeding of honeybunch, I have heard Ironhead, Eli, and a Irish Setter (serious as a heart attack about that) lots of jeep dogs have long hair compared to other lines that are bred off of eli / carver / colby blood.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> I have heard Ironhead, Eli, and a Irish Setter (serious as a heart attack about that) lots of jeep dogs have long hair compared to other lines that are bred off of eli / carver / colby blood.


That just goes to show that nobody really knows unless they were on the folks' yards when the actually breeding went down. I heard alot of Carver dog's peds were mixed up.. that MC was known pull a fast one on folks and keep the secret to himself on how his dogs were bred (obvious reasons).


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I know the person that bought Honey bunch as a pup and have not talked to him in two yrs, if he is able to come to the shows this yr I'll try to get the truth and post it


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Tai is listed on there. Crenshaws jeep is on their twice if you look down through offspring on Jeep you will find her she is listed on there her sire is slim shady rom his sire is body snatchrs rutkus and his is long's werdo which is a pup off of jeep. I am just trying to get birthdays right and they don't list anyones except jeeps go figure. She also has tallent's baa baa on there which is a pup of of long's abbe which is werdos brother. I like to put dates with the dogs on my peds and Im not having any luck with it


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Marty said:


> I know the person that bought Honey bunch as a pup and have not talked to him in two yrs, if he is able to come to the shows this yr I'll try to get the truth and post it


James Crenshaw didn't even know she was bred, I have friends that knew Crenshaw before even Honeybunch was even born and they are straight up as they come. This has been a long debate for many years between thousands if not hundred of thousands of people and no conclusion has ever been reached a 100% on her breeding. Why do you think she was never bred back to her so called father or ever line bred, she was bred just to top quality dogs except BO (cur, jeeps dad) and I think the real reason for this is that they didn't know where she came from a 100%. Crenshaw said ironhead, Carver said Bullyson, others said the Irish Setter who hopped:doggy: the fence. Know one knows except the person who picked her up for the first time. That is always going to be the great APBT mystery. No disrespect intended. I could be wrong, I thought Carver had her first and then sold her over to Crenshaw, but I could be wrong though.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Irish setter ha!,irish setter cant jump a fence either way, and its clear that dog isnt a out cross in the first generation just by looking at him.


----------



## dlc (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes Jeep died in 1989. There are several sons of Jeep that were preserved by frozen semen means. With this being a fact you may see grandsons of Jeep still around today.


----------

